# Help Pick out my "Ladies Pipe"



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

No, I don't _need_ a feminine pipe, I just _want_ one, just _one_!

No rules, other than vote or nominate. Your nomination will also count as your vote. You may make as many nominations as you see fit. Your vote/nomination should reflect your opinion of either or both of:
- a pipe that you would find attractive on a lady
- a pipe that strikes you as particularly feminine

So far, my fine BOTL's have helped me to locate two, very fine smoking, Meerschaum candidates. You may vote for one of these, or nominate your own candidate!

*The candidates (or, perhaps, contestants of "Miss Pipe Beautiful") are:

Altinok: Maria's Cobra
*Altinok Pipes® - ME570 Maria's Cobra

*Imp: IMP 126 - Double Stem*
Altinok Pipes® - IMP126 IMP 126 - Double Stem

Thanks for your assistance and participation!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've actually given this some thought, as only in my imagination would my wife also smoke a pipe. When I think of a feminine pipe, I think of long, slender lines as well as curves and a canted bowl.

Askwith Sandblasted Swept Belge Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

A Red Peterson Killarney 03 Doesn't scream ladies pipe but it's a traditional pipe that would look good with a lady.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't really see your two options as being overly feminine. The churchwarden has certain nuances because of its length, but that just makes it a churchwarden rather than a "ladies pipe".

I'm going to propose the Butz-Choquin ASTRAL Pipe 1604 Billiard:

View attachment 75444


----------



## Latakius Vituscan (May 20, 2010)

My inner-feminine just loves this one:


Altinok: Maria's Cobra
Altinok Pipes® - ME570 Maria's Cobra


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, this has started out _very interesting_! Looks like I may have stumbled onto a sociological study of the definition of "femininity" as it is perceived by sex.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

No, I don't _need_ a feminine pipe, I just _want_ one, just _one_! A lovely pipe for the night on the town, an elegant evening at home or something casual that is flirty and fun!

No rules, other than vote or nominate, which will also count as your vote. You may make as many nominations as you wish. Your vote/nomination should reflect your opinion of either or both of:
- a pipe that you would find attractive on a lady
- a pipe that strikes you as particularly feminine

Please vote for one of the following candidates or nominate your own!

*The candidates (or, perhaps, contestants of "Miss Pipe Beautiful") are:

1 votes for A: Altinok Maria's Cobra*
Altinok Pipes® - ME570 Maria's Cobra

*0 votes for B: IMP 126 - Double Stem*
Altinok Pipes® - IMP126 IMP 126 - Double Stem

*1 votes for C: Askwith Sandblasted Swept Belge* @drastic_quench
Askwith Sandblasted Swept Belge Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

*1 votes for D: Red Peterson Killarney 03* @Commander Quan
Peterson Killarney Red 03 Tobacco Pipe PLIP

*1 votes for E: Butz-Choquin ASTRAL Pipe 1604 Billiard* @Tobias Lutz
Butz-Choquin ASTRAL Pipe 1604 Billiard

*0 votes for F: *

*0 votes for G: *

Thanks for your assistance and participation!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I don't really see your two options as being overly feminine. The churchwarden has certain nuances because of its length, but that just makes it a churchwarden rather than a "ladies pipe".
> 
> I'm going to propose the Butz-Choquin ASTRAL Pipe 1604 Billiard:


Thank you! The first two just happened to be Churchwarden's, which I do like. For daily smoking I do prefer Lovat or Billiard. Very nice choice, which strikes me as "flirty and fun," which you'll see suggested a change in my intro.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Commander Quan said:


> A Red Peterson Killarney 03 Doesn't scream ladies pipe but it's a traditional pipe that would look good with a lady.


Except for the bent stem, this is nearly identical to a red Charatan for which I'm bidding on eBay. "Texas Tech" Red; Gun's Up! Thank you!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> I've actually given this some thought, as only in my imagination would my wife also smoke a pipe. When I think of a feminine pipe, I think of long, slender lines as well as curves and a canted bowl.
> 
> Askwith Sandblasted Swept Belge


My first thoughts on seeing this pipe and the others was, "don't these these men know I'm female!?" Your reasoning was most compelling, and then I saw the pipe very differently from my first impression. Although I had looked at the same style of pipe, and found the graceful lines pleasing, I did not see it as feminine. Thank you for letting me behold it with your eyes!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I think the Maria's Cobra would get my vote for most feminine. I like the long slender stem and the floral, slightly canted bowl.


----------



## Keebaw (Oct 6, 2012)

TTecheTTe said:


> *
> 
> 1 votes for A: Altinok Maria's Cobra*
> Altinok Pipes® - ME570 Maria's Cobra


I've haven't gotten into the pipe stuff..yet.. so I don't know much about them and what men/woman smoke. (And for the love of not living in a tent in some seedy urban setting I I can't!! Plus, I already spent my tent money one cbid so I would be living in a cbid box....)

But, that would have been my my vote!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebaw said:


> I've haven't gotten into the pipe stuff..Plus, I already spent my tent money one cbid so I would be living in a cbid box...


:r Lot of folks here (cigar side) would fight you for box, too! I have learned that the pipe is cheaper and equally as pleasureable...


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

No, I don't _need_ a feminine pipe, I just _want_ one, just _one_! A lovely pipe for the night on the town, an elegant evening at home or something casual that is flirty and fun!

No rules, other than vote or nominate, which will also count as your vote. You may make as many nominations as you wish. Your vote/nomination should reflect your opinion of either or both of:
- a pipe that you would find attractive on a lady
- a pipe that strikes you as particularly feminine

Please vote for one of the following candidates or nominate your own!

*The candidates (or, perhaps, contestants of "Miss Pipe Beautiful") are:

3 votes for A: Altinok Maria's Cobra*
Altinok Pipes® - ME570 Maria's Cobra

*0 votes for B: IMP 126 - Double Stem*
Altinok Pipes® - IMP126 IMP 126 - Double Stem

*1 votes for C: Askwith Sandblasted Swept Belge* @drastic_quench
Askwith Sandblasted Swept Belge Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

*1 votes for D: Red Peterson Killarney 03* @Commander Quan
Peterson Killarney Red 03 Tobacco Pipe PLIP

*1 votes for E: Butz-Choquin ASTRAL Pipe 1604 Billiard* @Tobias Lutz
Butz-Choquin ASTRAL Pipe 1604 Billiard

*0 votes for F: *

*0 votes for G: *

Thanks for your assistance and participation!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Clearly, you need a Butz Choquin Ladies Pipe. They are the only manufacturer I know of who still produce a model called a "Ladies" pipe.

I would post a link to a a UK site that sells these in a variety of colours, but would get my bottom smacked as they also sell cigars from a certain country to the south of Florida. I'm sure you can find links to this place if you try. They have them in stock for £40 a pop which is about $60.

Just for laughs, here are a couple of lady specific pipes from a manufacturer who is sadly no longer current. One's a leather clad mini Churchwarden - half red, half green (Miss Ropp). The other is a straight long stemmed thing (Ropp Lady's). The little Prince is the pipe I use for ropes (I'm a wimp). Standard pipe cleaner for scale. Or maybe a French style painted clay on a feminine theme (although perhaps more one for the boys...).

View attachment 75449
View attachment 75448
View attachment 75450


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure what would qualify a pipe as "feminine", but here are a few attempts:

Mario Grandi makes some interesting designs, some of which might qualify as feminine:
Pipe Mario Grandi Italy Briar Smooth Fiammata Free Hand New Pipes | eBay

I'm not 100% if you would consider the previous pipe feminine, but it is gorgeous and if you don't buy it soon, it may not be available (I'm trying very hard *not* to bid on it since I already have 2 Mario Grandi pipes and I bought another last week which is still in transit). Just look at the unusual yet somewhat delicate shape, blonde coloring, nice metalwork...

If you can find one, how about the Peterson Beligique: Belgique and Calabash Briars


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Clearly, you need a Butz Choquin Ladies Pipe. They are the only manufacturer I know of who still produce a model called a "Ladies" pipe...
> 
> Just for laughs, here are a couple of lady specific pipes from a manufacturer who is sadly no longer current.


I believe I found the pipe, stateside, and will add your candidate and vote. Here it is in an elegant black. The "other site" has it available in TTecheTTe's "Texas Tech Red:" 
Butz Choquin Star MiniChurchwarden 6205 Black
BC Star MiniChurchwarden 6205 Black | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.

I also believe this will also fit into a T&Co cosmetic bag, which I've been considering as my pipe pouch: Tiffany & Co. | Item | Cosmetics bag in platinum grain leather, medium. More colors available. | United States

I think @drastic_quench might approve of your choice, even though it is not canted. I did want a Butz Choquin, but found them all to be too masculine for an evening pipe. However, @Tobias Lutz was able find a Butz Choquin that is fun & flirty, perfect for a day out or casual evening.

BTW, _nice_ pipes! Black Swan says that "Ladies Pipes" are not just for women!

And, while searching for this pipe, looky here at what I found: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/246189-pipes-women.html


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The Calabash is Peterson's take on a ladies pipe.










Might fit the bill.

Oppps... I seen Jeff beat me to it. Here's a pic for those interested, though. The calabashes, and the Tankard, Belq. etc. come around once or twice a year, so if anyone is interested they'll be back. They are a good deal in a way. Usually very nice quality briar and construction for a Pete in their price ranges.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

vote for: Altinok Maria's Cobra


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

The more I look at that Mario Grandi I posted, the less feminine it looks.

Still, a lot of the Italian pipes have an artistic side to them that would make them good pipes for women.

How about the Savinelli Oscar, especially in smooth and especially the lucite or tiger, and especially in the smaller shapes like the 315 or 207?

Savinelli Oscar Tiger Rustic Briar Pipe 207 Tobacco Pipe | eBay
Savinelli Oscar Tiger Smooth Briar Pipe 207 Tobacco Pipe | eBay
Savinelli Oscar Lucite 315 KS Pipe New | eBay


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

TTecheTTe said:


> Except for the bent stem, this is nearly identical to a red Charatan for which I'm bidding on eBay.
> 
> "UT" Orange; Hook em Horns! Thank you!


There, fixed it for you!


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I 2nd the Grandi's as I have had 8 or so and they all smoked really well. Plus, some the designs are really quite feminine/ artsy and you don't usually see those characteristics in that price range. The modern shapes keep some purists away, but draw the younger crowds.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you all, especially @IBEW :bitchslap: I will update the voting today if my fingers are more cooperative. I did find this great beauty that I would like to add, but the Anne Julies are way out of my price point! Anne Julie Flower


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Over the past few days I've been seeing Savinelli Ginger's Favorite pipes online and I keep thinking about this thread. Nice looking, long pipes along the lines of the Bing's Favorite and Clark's Favorite lines, but more feminine. Very pretty pipes;

Savinelli Ginger's Favorite Pipe Gallery. Huge Selection!


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

Funny, I was also going to suggest something like Ginger's Favourite as well. I think something about the swirled bit that makes it look a little unusual. If it helps any, I'd also like to throw some support behind the meer double-stem you posted.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'm going to go with d_q's Askwith...for the same reasons that he mentions.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Ladies pipe
No, I don't _need_ a feminine pipe, I just _want_ one, just _one_! A lovely pipe for the night on the town, an elegant evening at home or something casual that is flirty and fun!

No rules, other than vote or nominate, which will also count as your vote. You may make as many nominations as you wish. Your vote/nomination should reflect your opinion of either or both of:
- a pipe that you would find attractive on a lady
- a pipe that strikes you as particularly feminine

Please vote for one of the following candidates or nominate your own!

*The candidates (or, perhaps, contestants of "Miss Pipe Beautiful") are:

4 votes for A: Altinok Maria's Cobra*
Altinok Pipes® - ME570 Maria's Cobra

*1 votes for B: IMP 126 - Double Stem*
Altinok Pipes® - IMP126 IMP 126 - Double Stem

*2 votes for C: Askwith Sandblasted Swept Belge* @drastic_quench
Askwith Sandblasted Swept Belge Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

*1 votes for D: Red Peterson Killarney 03* @Commander Quan
Peterson Killarney Red 03 Tobacco Pipe PLIP

*1 votes for E: Butz-Choquin ASTRAL Pipe 1604 Billiard* @Tobias Lutz
Blue: Butz-Choquin ASTRAL Pipe 1604 Billiard
Red/Pink: http://www.synjeco.ch/pataall/pipe/bcqpic/bcq014l.jpg

*1 votes for F: Butz Choquin Star MiniChurchwarden 6205* @steinr
BC Star MiniChurchwarden 6205 Black | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.

*1 votes for G: MARIO GRANDI BRIAR SMOOTH FIAMMATA FREE HAND* @Jeff10236
Pipe Mario Grandi Italy Briar Smooth Fiammata Free Hand New Pipes | eBay

*2 votes for H: Peterson Beligique* @Jeff10236
Belgique and Calabash Briars

*1 votes for I: Savinelli Oscar Tiger Rustic* @Jeff10236
Savinelli Oscar Tiger Rustic Briar Pipe 207 Tobacco Pipe | eBay

*1 votes for J: Savinelli Oscar Tiger* @Jeff10236
Savinelli Oscar Tiger Smooth Briar Pipe 207 Tobacco Pipe | eBay

*1 votes for K: Savinelli Oscar Lucite* @Jeff10236
Savinelli Oscar Lucite 315 KS Pipe New | eBay

*2 votes for L: Savinelli Ginger's Favorite* @scopawl
Savinelli Ginger's Favorite Pipe Gallery. Huge Selection!
Savinelli Ginger's Favorite Rusticated (104) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

*0 votes for M: _ *

Thanks for your assistance and participation!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Don't know Mari might choose, but I'd be happy with just about everyone of them. Tough choice to make dear.


----------



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

I prefer the double stem meer as well. The others are nice too, but it has a clean, elegant look to it that seems like it would work better. I like the fact that the meer is more fragile as well (although not all ladies are!) 

Hey, if I was dressed up in drag, I'd smoke it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Altinok: Maria's Cobra
*Altinok Pipes® - ME570 Maria's Cobra

Gets my vote!:horn:


----------

